# Soundtraxx Sierra Manual



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

I am looking for a Soundtraxx Sierra manual. I seem to have lost mine and it is no longer on their site.

Thanks

Stan


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Stan, 

I have a manual, but will have to locate it. I'll look around ASAP. 

Michael


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan........... email me... I have them in pdf's. 

[email protected]


----------



## George S (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm also looking for a SoundTraxx Sierra manual for Diesel sound. If anyone has a PDF version I'd love a copy.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Email me, George... [email protected] I have one in pdf


----------



## adlereins (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you, Stan 

Allen B.


----------

